# Got my 'booster' shot this week



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My first two vaccines were Pfizer.
On Wednesday I got an AstraZenca booster.
Eight hours standing in line with no where to sit and no shade. Possibly the toughest physical test in my 67 years - at least since high school football camp. (and there were people older than me in line).

My best friend (10 years my senior) has called several times since wondering how the booster has affected me. I'm fine - but she knows several other people who are not having a very good reaction.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> My first two vaccines were Pfizer.
> On Wednesday I got an AstraZenca booster.
> Eight hours standing in line with no where to sit and no shade. Possibly the toughest physical test in my 67 years - at least since high school football camp. (and there were people older than me in line).
> 
> My best friend (10 years my senior) has called several times since wondering how the booster has affected me. I'm fine - but she knows several other people who are not having a very good reaction.


I will have to wait a couple of weeks or so to get my booster in Mexico City. But there's no way I am waiting in line for 8 hours to get it. When I got my first two shots, the wait was brief and inside a cool, airy building. I had only minor reactions to these shots (AstraZeneca) - I hope the same holds true with the booster.


----------



## amlachance (Feb 13, 2021)

My mother-in-law, age 84, got her booster (Pfizer I believe) last week and spent the next 4 days in bed, delirious, major muscle spasms, fever, intense fatigue. Turns out she had been exposed to covid and should not have gotten the booster but did and it sent her immune system into overload. She is still unwell and it has been a week. She does not take public transportation or spend time in crowded places. I do not see the rush to get the booster and for certain not unless you are 100% certain you are healthy and have not been exposed to covid. Getting a covid test before the booster would be an excellent idea.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Also I believe (i.e. I think but cannot prove) that mixing vaccine types increases your risk of a bad reaction - not because I think the two interact but because each has a separate chance of a bad reaction for certain people and with two types you're taking two chances.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Of course, an "increase" to a miniscule risk is still a miniscule risk.


----------

